# Migrane



## PhatChk (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone has home remedies for migraine? I have been in bed for 3 days now with fever and migraines. Exedrine didn't work so well this time.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Does anyone has home remedies for migraine? I have been in bed for 3 days now with fever and migraines. Exedrine didn't work so well this time.



*
Hi PhatChk: Did you see a Dr. ? Sucks to be sick for 3 days- I wouldn't want to reccommend any home remedy on my part in case you need some stronger stuff. Keep us Posted and Get Better - OK 

*


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Hi PhatChk: Did you see a Dr. ? Sucks to be sick for 3 days- I wouldn't want to reccommend any home remedy on my part in case you need some stronger stuff. Keep us Posted and Get Better - OK
> 
> *



I would but I lost my job in January and I have no insurance.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I would but I lost my job in January and I have no insurance.



*Hi PhatChk: Sorry to hear that - I didn't want to list anything on Alternative Herbal Medicines as I'm not sure what would be safe or not... I did list this idea from this site....*

*There are some quick home remedies, which seem to work for some patients as in the use of ice packs. 

1. Administering an ice pack on the back of the neck and temple for 5-minute intervals was reported to give enormous relief to some. 

2.Minimize external stimuli. 

3. Here is another time tested home remedy: Put a few drops of fresh lemon juice into a cup of black coffee and drink it in small sips. (This is not for people with sensitive stomachs)
*

*Perhaps other Dimmers can come up with additional ideas -* 

*Source

Migrane-Headache Remedies*


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi PhatChk: Sorry to hear that - I didn't want to list anything on Alternative Herbal Medicines as I'm not sure what would be safe or not... I did list this idea from this site....*
> 
> *There are some quick home remedies, which seem to work for some patients as in the use of ice packs.
> 
> ...



Thank you i'll try them


----------



## furious styles (Jun 20, 2009)

I've dealt with chronic horrible mind-bending migraines for most of my life, and only finally got a heavy duty prescription to deal with them about 3 years ago. I always found that drinking water, having lots of caffeine, and depriving yourself of light work best. I also would take a cool wet rag and put it on my forehead when I was resting in bed. You should also try to cut down on as much noise as possible .. but strangely for me just a tiny bit of white noise (maybe a fan or something) seems to be more soothing than absolute dead silence. I hope you're able to feel better.


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 20, 2009)

I seem to have started getting migraines just this last year. I've had about 4 or so in as many months.

I feel your pain! The last one i had (just last Saturday) the extra strength Advil liqui-gels didn't really do the trick other than to take the edge off. Sleeping in a dark, quiet room for 13 hrs seems to be what did it.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 20, 2009)

Migraines don't usually cause fevers. Maybe you're sick and the headache is part of the flu or whatever you're fighting? Or, maybe it's a sinus infection? Be sure you're well hydrated, and you might think about caffeine particularly if you usually drink a lot of caffeine and you're not. That can cause headaches as well. Also, my daughter has had good luck with Excedrin Migraine -- it's got acetaminophen, aspirin (I think), and caffeine. It seems to work just as well as the very spendy prescription pain meds.

Good luck, and if you don't get any relief you should probably see a doc. I understand you don't have insurance but sometimes we have to suck it up and go, because there is the potential that it could be something serious. It took me years to pay off my bills from not having health insurance, and I'm still paying off my bills from my surgeries nearly two years ago. Yes, I have health insurance now, but the co pay was about $20k. Ugh.

Hope you get relief soon!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 20, 2009)

i agree with miss vickie...the fever most likely indicates sinus infection or such. if you can't afford a reg dr. visit you may want to try one of the minute clinics. they are in most cvs stores now. they offer treatment for minor things including sinus infection. they charge ala cart, so only let them check what you need. according to their website it is around 65 dollars for sinus infection exam. that is still much cheaper than a reg dr. visit.

you should also check if any of the medical centers or hospitals in your area offer free clinic hours. 

if you lost your job/insurance you may want to apply for a medical card for your state. this would ensure you would have medical care. if you have a job, just no insurance, your state has a low cost plan you may qualify for.

i found this link for nj. maybe this can help you get coverage

http://www.njfamilycare.org/index.html

good luck and feel better.

ps. push your fluids! lots of water!


----------



## mel (Jun 28, 2009)

I have these also.. I have to use pain meds when mine are really bad. My massage therapist stated using an ice pack under the back of your neck will help sometimes also.. luckily I havent had to try that yet (none recently) but I will next time. I hope all is better with you now.


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 29, 2009)

A little news update:

I have been in the hospital for almost a week now-_-. The migraine knocked me out for two days. After that I had the fever, shaking, and hard to breath. I had to go to the ER A.S.A.P. I have been here with a pulmonary embolism. Hopefully I will be out tomorrow.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 29, 2009)

PhatChk, I hope you're back on your feet soon...sounds like you've been through a rough time. 



furious styles said:


> I've dealt with chronic horrible mind-bending migraines for most of my life, and only finally got a heavy duty prescription to deal with them about 3 years ago. I always found that drinking water, having lots of caffeine, and depriving yourself of light work best. I also would take a cool wet rag and put it on my forehead when I was resting in bed. You should also try to cut down on as much noise as possible .. but strangely for me just a tiny bit of white noise (maybe a fan or something) seems to be more soothing than absolute dead silence. I hope you're able to feel better.



I've been suffering from migraines for over a year now. They started out of the blue, and I've seen two different drs for them, had an MRI, and been through three prescriptions. Both doctors feel they are mainly hormone-related, since they most often occur around my time of the month. They've been hard for me to control, because they come on while I'm sleeping and I wake with them - my first prescription, Topamax, worked great if I could feel one coming on, but since I was usually asleep just before, it often did no good. I still keep it around, but rarely take it. I've also taken Imitrex and Maxalt - only the Maxalt has done any good. However, I'm not one to usually take a lot of medications, so I've looked for other alternatives, and if you don't have insurance, these might be practical for you, too. Excedrine Migraine has helped me for the less extreme headaches, and for me, taking three max strength Pamprin helps some, too. I always make sure I'm well hydrated by drinking tons of water, and the cloth on the head or neck is great, too, along with a dark, quiet room and lots of sleep. What works best of all for me, though, is peppermint tea. I get the Tazo brand and put just a bit of honey in it and it's wonderful - very soothing when my head wants to explode, and calms my tummy. 

I've also heard that feverfew as a supplement is good for preventing migraines. I plan to try that, too.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 29, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> A little news update:
> 
> I have been in the hospital for almost a week now-_-. The migraine knocked me out for two days. After that I had the fever, shaking, and hard to breath. I had to go to the ER A.S.A.P. I have been here with a pulmonary embolism. Hopefully I will be out tomorrow.



Sorry to hear about this PhatChk! P.E.'s can be scary, I'm glad you got to the hospital and they figured out what was going on. And I hope you get to leave soon.

feel better.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 29, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> A little news update:
> 
> I have been in the hospital for almost a week now-_-. The migraine knocked me out for two days. After that I had the fever, shaking, and hard to breath. I had to go to the ER A.S.A.P. I have been here with a pulmonary embolism. Hopefully I will be out tomorrow.



*(((Phatchk))):

Just looked at this thread today - wow a good deal has gone on. Sorry about the latest health issues- but, it's a good thing that you are at the Hospital to take care of things. Wishing you a Speedy Recovery. Keep us posted*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 30, 2009)

PhatChk, that's awful. I'm so sorry you ended up with a PE. Those are so dangerous. I'm glad you seem to be okay. Do they think the headaches were related to the PE at all?

Take care of yourself. I hope you keep feeling better and they get to the bottom of your unusual combination of symptoms.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 5, 2009)

I finally got out of the hospital this past Thursday. They really didn't want to let me go until my level of blood was what they wanted. This what they told me. They believe that when got the migraine my blood was already thick and by staying in bed that didn't help they blood flow thru my body. They believe that what caused the blood clog. For-days, they had me in antibiotics, blood thinners and anti-coagulative medicine. 

Unfortunately I have really thin veins and I had to do what they call a pic line. A pic line for those who do not know is a line that goes from your right arm to you heart. It is done for people that are hard to draw blood or to put an IV on. This way they attach two lines, one for medicine and one for drawing blood. It was so hard to find a vein. A 15 min procedure took an hour and half. It was painful because they just kept making hole until they found one.
This what it looks like:









I have to say my arm it is still sore and black and blue because of it.

Anyways I am better now. They took away my contraceptive pills because of the blood glog warnings. And now I am on blood thinners and iron pills. So far so good. I do get tired and I feel sometimes I cant breath, however the doctor said those were side effects of the iron pills. But after all I am happy I did went to the hospital. ^_^

Thank you all for all the well wishes! Made me really happy!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I finally got out of the hospital this past Thursday. They really didn't want to let me go until my level of blood was what they wanted. This what they told me. They believe that when got the migraine my blood was already thick and by staying in bed that didn't help they blood flow thru my body. They believe that what caused the blood clog. For-days, they had me in antibiotics, blood thinners and anti-coagulative medicine.
> 
> Unfortunately I have really thin veins and I had to do what they call a pic line. A pic line for those who do not know is a line that goes from your right arm to you heart. It is done for people that are hard to draw blood or to put an IV on. This way they attach two lines, one for medicine and one for drawing blood. It was so hard to find a vein. A 15 min procedure took an hour and half. It was painful because they just kept making hole until they found one.
> This what it looks like:
> ...




*
Wow : sounds like you've been through an ordeal. Glad you are feeling better.

With respect to the blood thinners. I can only comment as a caregiver and from talks with others who are on these types of medicine... if you have to be on them for any extended period of time make sure that the Doctors check the PT/INR ;ie, weekly, bi-weekly or monthly to make sure that the dosage levels are what they should be AND be aware of any side effects you may be experiencing. 

*


----------



## Risible (Jul 5, 2009)

Such an ordeal! I'm glad that the hospital stay is behind you, and you are on the road to recovery. Hope your body chemistry returns to normal soon!


----------



## mel (Jul 5, 2009)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 5, 2009)

*hugs*

My niece gets sever cluster migraines. They have given her oxygen to take when they kick in. It's the only thing that has worked for her.


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow!!!! You have been through a lot Phat Chick. I am relieved you went to the hospital and found out what the problem was. I am glad you are beginning to feel better. My prayers are with you as you continue your recovery. Once again I am rel;ieved you got the medical help you needed!!!


PhatChk said:


> I finally got out of the hospital this past Thursday. They really didn't want to let me go until my level of blood was what they wanted. This what they told me. They believe that when got the migraine my blood was already thick and by staying in bed that didn't help they blood flow thru my body. They believe that what caused the blood clog. For-days, they had me in antibiotics, blood thinners and anti-coagulative medicine.
> 
> Unfortunately I have really thin veins and I had to do what they call a pic line. A pic line for those who do not know is a line that goes from your right arm to you heart. It is done for people that are hard to draw blood or to put an IV on. This way they attach two lines, one for medicine and one for drawing blood. It was so hard to find a vein. A 15 min procedure took an hour and half. It was painful because they just kept making hole until they found one.
> This what it looks like:
> ...


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone! You are so very kind ^_^


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Thank you everyone! You are so very kind ^_^



I hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sold on the triptan drugs. Sometimes I only need a half of a maxalt or imitrex pill to get rid of it. For home remedies before I got imitrex, I would swab the inside of a high heat index pepper with a Q-tip and shove it up my left nostril (I get mine on the left side). Also cooling my left eye. Mostly like any other migraineur a flare up leaves me wanting to be somewhere cool, dark and quiet.

Of course, burying my face into a fat girl's tummy seems to help too. <chortle>


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 29, 2009)

furious styles said:


> I've dealt with chronic horrible mind-bending migraines for most of my life, and only finally got a heavy duty prescription to deal with them about 3 years ago. I always found that drinking water, having lots of caffeine, and depriving yourself of light work best. I also would take a cool wet rag and put it on my forehead when I was resting in bed. You should also try to cut down on as much noise as possible .. but strangely for me just a tiny bit of white noise (maybe a fan or something) seems to be more soothing than absolute dead silence. I hope you're able to feel better.



I agree with & use these relief methods (and especially the bit about the total absence of noise. It is deafening to me, but I'm not sure why), plus I take b2 supplements. I have never taken an rx for migraines, but I hear from others that they experience great results with topamax. I haven't yet, but I am thinking of pushing my dr into writing a script for it. I take a lot of Advil if the pain travels down my neck and shoulders, which it sometimes does if I'm stressed.


----------

